# my witch kitchen 2010



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

So I am going to make a witch kitchen I have a little over 2 months to do it. I am going to use this thread as a work-in-progress blog like thing. Feel free to join in. I am gonna start out with a picture of my bottles and random witch like tchotchkes I have accumulated so far, Please ignore my lava lamps, they are an obsession and have nowhere else to put those 7


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice collection of bottles! The real fun is filling them and making labels.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

wow! you've got a great start! that's a lot of bottles! I think you should consider keeping a lava lamp or two (or three, or seven) in the display...they fit right in!


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

lol, I was thinking my tube shaped one may go out there as well as my mini glitter one. It all depends on if I can trace down their cables, all of them are fitted in and cables threaded down so there is no messy cabling up on the window sill


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy moly, that's a boatload of bottles! You must be the Julia Child of Kitchen Witches


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

hubby is a DJ, we just ask bartenders for them and they hand them over lol Still looking for a few specifi brands that have cool bottles


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great start, I also am slowly working on doing this for my witch scene. I saw some nice halloween bottles at Michaels yesterday, they ran 3- 5 bucks.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I've thought about doing this too. I have a thing for bottles and boxes.. I dunno. They're just cool. 
I'm more likely to make an alchemist's lair or monster lab, though, than a kitchen. Look out Prof Snape, hah.

I pick them up from Michaels, or reuse booze bottles..anywhere, really. 
I've actually accrued a few more since the pic was taken earlier this year.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

Desmodus said:


> I've thought about doing this too. I have a thing for bottles and boxes.. I dunno. They're just cool.
> I'm more likely to make an alchemist's lair or monster lab, though, than a kitchen. Look out Prof Snape, hah.
> 
> I pick them up from Michaels, or reuse booze bottles..anywhere, really.
> I've actually accrued a few more since the pic was taken earlier this year.


The one in the center is fabulous. Where did you find it? Soon, I'll have to take a photo of all the ones I have collected for a group MnT.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We've started using bottles to deter trespassers. We have some wooded acreage, and people just ignore "do not trespass" signs. So we took empty bottles, filled them with colored water and "stuff" (nails, hair, feathers, scraps of cheesecloth) and sealed them with corks and wax--they're hanging from the trees along our perimeter, along with the occasional baby doll.

Trespassing has been greatly reduced


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

Some ideas that I have used: spray paint doritos with red/copper spray paint for "dragon scales", put a stalk of cauliflower in colored water for "goblin brains", dawn dishwashing liquid for "troll snot", mix corn starch with water and add red food coloring for "zombie blood".


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

spinwitch said:


> We've started using bottles to deter trespassers. We have some wooded acreage, and people just ignore "do not trespass" signs. So we took empty bottles, filled them with colored water and "stuff" (nails, hair, feathers, scraps of cheesecloth) and sealed them with corks and wax--they're hanging from the trees along our perimeter, along with the occasional baby doll.
> 
> Trespassing has been greatly reduced


I really want to believe this, lol .


----------

